# Belgian Tervuren



## Tammy McDowell (Dec 4, 2006)

Can anyone give a referral for a reputable Terv breeder? Not for me but i have someone looking.

Thanks!


----------



## Chad Byerly (Jun 24, 2008)

http://www.spritebelgians.com/meet/

We ordered some puppy leather tugs and stuff from her a while back. Very happy with all that. Don't know any of her dogs personally, but they look good, if you like long haired belgians.


----------



## Chris Michalek (Feb 13, 2008)

Chad Byerly said:


> http://www.spritebelgians.com/meet/
> 
> We ordered some puppy leather tugs and stuff from her a while back. Very happy with all that. Don't know any of her dogs personally, but they look good, if you like long haired belgians.


I 2nd Denise's dogs.


----------



## Laura Bollschweiler (Apr 25, 2008)

What is the someone looking for? A pet, a show dog, a performance dog, or a sport dog? There's a lot of reputable breeders with a wide variety of dogs. What is their general location? If they're not looking for a dog that could potentially do sport, do they prefer the "import" look or the "American" look? If they're looking for a sport dog, well, ya don't have as much choice!! 

Laura


----------



## Carol Boche (May 13, 2007)

Shoot Kim Gilmore a PM...or email

www.bigmtnbelgians.com


----------



## Chad Byerly (Jun 24, 2008)

Carole didn't you just breed a "Belgian Searchdog" litter, and a Terv was the sire?


----------



## Carol Boche (May 13, 2007)

Chad Byerly said:


> Carole didn't you just breed a "Belgian Searchdog" litter, and a Terv was the sire?


Well, we have bred her to the same Terv twice now and she does not take.....her tests all come back fine and the vet thinks she is receptive and able. 
We are just missing the window......

So, I am trying to decide what to do. I would really like to see a litter out of her......

Pretty depressing to breed, wait, and then come up empty on the ultrasounds.....](*,) ](*,)


----------



## Jerry Lyda (Apr 4, 2006)

Tell me about it .........


----------



## Carol Boche (May 13, 2007)

Jerry Lyda said:


> Tell me about it .........


Oh no...not you too? Damn.......................


----------



## Jerry Lyda (Apr 4, 2006)

Yep, she's due the 10th of this month and I see no signs of nothing.


----------



## Tammy McDowell (Dec 4, 2006)

Thanks for the reccommendations everyone. :smile:


----------

